# PVC deer feeder pics



## jbyrd_1976

I made a deer feeder today out of 4"PVC pipe.  Not much too it but I think it should work great.  This will hold 50# of corn.  It is about 5' tall and teh discharge feed chute is about 30"long.
materials
8' section of PVC pipe...1 @ 4" 90degree elbow... 2 @ 4" PVC caps to keep feed in bottom and water out of the top.  Oh yeah and a jig saw and a drill..  And some spray paint to camouflage the feeder.

I think it turned out good.  It will hold corn and protein pellets.

Let me know your thoughts


----------



## jbyrd_1976

it will no upload the pic


----------



## elfiii

Now that's one psychedelic camo paint job!


----------



## letsgohuntin

looks like you need to resize the pics, maybe they will load then.

cool paint job anyways!


----------



## jbyrd_1976

here is the feeder pic


----------



## jbyrd_1976

here is the before picture


----------



## deuce

elfiii said:
			
		

> Now that's one psychedelic camo paint job!


I have to agree that thing looks like its lit up inside  with lights.


----------



## jbyrd_1976

inside will be covered up with corn and protein pellets.

Deer are color blind anyway.


----------



## letsgohuntin

looks intresting... I have never thought to do the feed end like that, I have always just had an open end. Should work great! 

I have had problems with critters (coons,possums, or foxes) digging out all of the feed at once when I have used gravity feed PVC feeders... perhaps your design with the longer chute would prevent this. Keep us posted!


----------



## JDUKE

*Thanks JByrd for the pipe*

I'll get started on mine hopefully sooner than later.  This long dry summer did away with my clover field.


----------



## jbyrd_1976

if critters are there they will eat it as soon as it comes out of the electronic feeder as well as out of the gravity fed feeder.  
I will have my camera set up so i will know if it is deer, squirrels. possoms or coons.


----------



## 56willysnut

jbyrd_1976 said:
			
		

> here is the before picture


 Just shoot the deer when they come to swim and dive off the board!!!!


----------



## jbyrd_1976

that would be too easy.

I actually live right off one of WR's busiest streets and there are deer 300 yards down from my house along the bay gall ditch area.  I have friends that own this land however they are not fond of hunting their deer.  they like to watch them in the am and pm.


----------



## 40fakind

Here is a picture of mine. 6" PVC and 5' long. Deer are going through 50lbs of feed in a week or less. Works great.


----------



## Researcher31726

I'm still learning, fellas...You just pour the feed in at the top, and Mother Nature takes care of the rest...like the hog feeders we used to have when I was growing up?
Neat!
Sue


----------



## jbyrd_1976

this is how it was engineered.  Looks like it is going to work well
40...what do you have at the bottom?  Looks like something taped to the bottom


----------



## jbyrd_1976

for those who have not heard and like to feed their deer....The Bass Pro shop will have a 1 day sale on 50# of deer corn on August 5th. $1.99 per bag... limit 10 bags per customer.


----------



## doe shooter

We have something similar. We have PVC pipe gravity feeders and five gallon bucket gravity feeders. The biggest problem is the coons and squirrels. The coons will eat all the corn and the squirrels have chewed up the tops of the five gallon buckets, allowing rain water in.  Also, the hogs will eat it up also. We set up ours around oak trees. Then, pull them around Oct. 1 as the acorns start to fall. Then we are ready for gun season.


----------



## 40fakind

jbyrd_1976 said:
			
		

> this is how it was engineered.  Looks like it is going to work well
> 40...what do you have at the bottom?  Looks like something taped to the bottom



It is a tee with one end open. Taped it to keep rain out. Me and a few others in the club were making low budget feeders and this was one of the designs. The only drawback is that it does not hold more than 50lbs. But I go down about every weekend anyway so that is'nt to bad.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

The ones I made last season weren't that fancy. Instead of using thick standard PVC I used drainage PVC that is thin and super light to carry but will still support a whole bag a corn. It is way cheaper too, I think it was $4 for a 12 foot section of it. The caps were a dollar or so. I made 3 feeders each 4 ft long. Then I painted them dark, flat brown so they'd be less noticable against a pine tree. Used some cheap camo ratchet straps to secure to trees and left bottom about 2 inches off ground and let gravity dispense the corn as they ate it. It'd be fun to make a fancy feeder, but I'd hate to have someone steal a feeder that I had a lot of time and money into!!  

12 ft  Drainage PVC $4
3 Caps                       $3
Spray Paint               $3
Ratchet Straps         $6
45 minutes of work  $FREE


----------



## WSB

I made mine out of 6" pvc, 5 foot long with a cap at the top. Then I cut two small half circles on the bottom edge just big enough for some feed to come through, took some thick plexiglass and three L shaped brackets and poprivited it to the bottom of the pipe. The deer lick the deer pellets I have been feeding them out of the holes. Works great, no replacing batteries, nothing to tear up and they hold 50# of feed.


----------



## jbyrd_1976

WSB do you have a digital pic you can post?


----------



## WSB

jbyrd_1976 said:
			
		

> WSB do you have a digital pic you can post?



I'm sorry jbyrd I don't have a digital cam. is there some other way I can post pics?


----------



## DartonHunter101

do the coons eat the deer pellets also?


----------



## WSB

I'm sure coons and squirrels get their share of the feed.


----------



## Son

*Pvc*

Did that several years ago, had two beside the road in to the house from the highway. Most of what I saw at night going out or coming in was a herd of coons surrounding both feeders. Saw some deer too, but mostly coons, fat ones I might add. Also tried pear trees, forty of 'em. Deer ate the leaves, possums and coons ate the pears.
Sawtooth oaks were the best investment, far as trees go.
What I don't like about feeders. They congregate too many animals in one place and they set up promising ambush sites for predators.


----------



## jbyrd_1976

I am fortunate where I hunt in Bonaire (small tract of private land) that there are very few coons or coyotes.


----------



## Davexx1

Your PVC feeder looks good and will work.

You can make a very similar type gravity feeder by using a 10' section of the flexible black sewer drain pipe from Home Depot.  The cost of the pipe and one end cap section is only a few dollars and can be tied to a tree with about anything.  Some of the guys down here will rig several of these and put them out at the same location.  No camo paint needed as the black blends in OK.  Just another idea of a very cheap and easy to make and use game feeder.

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## jbyrd_1976

Dave...thnaks for the info.  I had a friend wanting to get rid of the PVC pipe so I thought I would try it out.  My dad is a production supervisor at a pipe company in macon so I can get PVC that they have scrapped for no charge.  However the 90 degree elbow and caps are costly.  About 6.00 each.


----------



## Davexx1

I have several of the garbage can type feeders that are many years old and still work great.  They require a bit more work to build but are easy to make, hold 120lbs of corn, and the deer love'em.

Dave


----------

